# AVG Free 2011 slowing computer.



## Technana (Mar 28, 2009)

I am curious whether or not anyone else has had a problem with the 2011 AVG Antivirus Free slowing down there computer and also having problems with the computer freezing. I have Windows XPSP3 running on my computer but my granddaughter has vista on her laptop and the same thing happens to her. Am thinking of un-installing and installing something else but don't really know what to replace it with, there are a few options out there Adaware Avast Spybot. Is there anyone that actually knows which one is best?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

there are a few free options and avg 2011 has caused a few issues recently on PCs 
the recommendations you will see here - have a look at this general security forum - lots of post on which firewall/antivirus to use

MSE microsoft security essentails has a good reputation http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/
AVAST antivirus http://www.avast.com/en-gb/lp-ppc-02?gclid=COX80NXyr6cCFcxO4QodaUQ8Pw
Combo firewall - also have an antivirus http://personalfirewall.comodo.com/free-download.html

Do NOT run more than 1 antivirus on a pc

I have now moved from avast to MSE now on most of my / my clients PCs and working very well

to get rid of AVG 2011 you may need to use the removal tool

AVG Removal Tools
http://www.avg.com/us-en/download-tools


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

If you don't mind a general reply from a non-moderator. I use AVG 2011 Free edition on all five of the computers in my home (3 Gateway, 1 Acer and 1 Toshiba) with no slow downs at all. However, i have had issues with Microsoft Security Essentials when trying it out and went back good ol' AVG - updates not coming in and scans not running on schedule (had to manually initiate both actions).


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Try disabling the AVG resident shield and see if that speeds it up ... I had to do this in W7


----------



## Technana (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Technana (Mar 28, 2009)

golddust said:


> If you don't mind a general reply from a non-moderator. I use AVG 2011 Free edition on all five of the computers in my home (3 Gateway, 1 Acer and 1 Toshiba) with no slow downs at all. However, i have had issues with Microsoft Security Essentials when trying it out and went back good ol' AVG - updates not coming in and scans not running on schedule (had to manually initiate both actions).


Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Technana (Mar 28, 2009)

etaf said:


> there are a few free options and avg 2011 has caused a few issues recently on PCs
> the recommendations you will see here - have a look at this general security forum - lots of post on which firewall/antivirus to use
> 
> MSE microsoft security essentails has a good reputation http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/
> ...


Thank you for your advice.


----------

